# What Headers to use



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Who has had the best luck with what header when putting them on a 67 400, Right now I have a old set of steel headers and every time I want to change the oil filter I have to unbolt the headers and drop them to get the oil filter off. No more, what company makes the best fit so I no longer have to unbolt them. Thanks


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I had aluminized Blackjacks on my 69 GTO. They were reasonabily priced and fit good. Only blew an exhaust gasket one time with them. As far as overall fit they were good.


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm putting a set of Doug Thorley ceramic headers on my '66. We're waiting for the parts to arrive so we can start the install. I've heard they can slip on like a glove or can be a horror to install - let's hope it's the former!

Part Number: THY-341-C
Product Name: CERAMIC COATING, 1964-1973 GTO/LEMANS

CERAMIC COATING, 1967-1974 FIREBIRD/TRANS AM; 1970-1974 GRAND PRIX; 1964-1973 GTO/LEMANS, STOCK MOTOR MOUNTS; 326-455 (PONTIAC MOTOR), 3 TUBE HEADER, D-PORTS ONLY
List Price: $817.00

PRIMARY/COLLECTOR: 1 3/4" - 3.00"
HEADER EXIT: DUAL

After reading a bunch of threads on this around the forum, it seems to make sense to go with the 1 3/4" unless you have a really big engine and the ceramic coating is a must.

I'm sure a lot of the other guys here have some great suggestions.

-clay


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

It comes down to your budget and application. I bought ceramic coated and polished Dougs for my 65 GTO. I have not had them on yet... There are alot of things to check clearances on yet...steering shaft, Z-bar, mini starter, and scattershield. Outside of that they look great so far....High quality.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dougs.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

mshidner said:


> Who has had the best luck with what header when putting them on a 67 400, Right now I have a old set of steel headers and every time I want to change the oil filter I have to unbolt the headers and drop them to get the oil filter off. No more, what company makes the best fit so I no longer have to unbolt them. Thanks


In my humble opinion, custom ceramic-coated headers are worth the extra jing for two reasons: (i) easy change-out of oil filter and (ii) no drooping of the passenger-side header just behind the engine. Think also about a mini-starter that will allow more space between the driver's side header and and starter. Good luck.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

mshidner said:


> Who has had the best luck with what header when putting them on a 67 400, Right now I have a old set of steel headers and every time I want to change the oil filter I have to unbolt the headers and drop them to get the oil filter off. No more, what company makes the best fit so I no longer have to unbolt them. Thanks


On my 69 I'm running Doug's. I bought them in raw steel and had them shipped to Jet Hot Coatings for an application of their "Extreme Sterling" coating. I was told that would be more durable than what was available from the manufacturer. I've also heard good things about Mad Dog Headers in terms of fit and finish, though I have no direct experience with them myself.

Every header is going to come with some challenges in terms of fit, that's just the nature of the beast. Some tend to be better than others. The design traits that make for good performance are almost always detrimental to fit and clearance --- that's just the way it is.

Bear


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a set of the factory ram air exhaust manifolds. I love them.


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

ppurfield001 said:


> In my humble opinion, custom ceramic-coated headers are worth the extra jing for two reasons: (i) easy change-out of oil filter and (ii) no drooping of the passenger-side header just behind the engine. Think also about a mini-starter that will allow more space between the driver's side header and and starter. Good luck.


Ah yes, my Hooker's are probably 3/4 inch lower on the passenger side and I've had to master the art of of climbing speedbumps and driveways completely sideways to avoid scrapage... :lol:

On the other hand, I can still access and change my oil filter without a problem...


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

my two cents..... Doug's. Fit great, look great.... and like all headers, PITA to install!!!! But they clear everything, and you can get the mini starter out, or chang motor mounts, without taking anything out!

rich


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I was having issues with my clutch lineage rubbing against headers and Z-bar problems. Installed a set of Hedman Shorty's. They don't come anywhere close to lineage,z-bar,or oil filter. They almost look like factory Ram Air pieces.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

SixTeight said:


> Ah yes, my Hooker's are probably 3/4 inch lower on the passenger side and I've had to master the art of of climbing speedbumps and driveways completely sideways to avoid scrapage... :lol:
> 
> On the other hand, I can still access and change my oil filter without a problem...


Same problem! they sound food but my car was already lowered before the hookers. I have to go almost 90 degrees not to scrape.:willy:


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your insight on what headers to use. I ran across Jerry Jardine, of Jardine Headers from the 60's who is still around and building headers. He recommended the Dougs headers and said from his experience the 66 and 67 GTO installation was always a pain back in the day. He remembers building and installing headers on these cars in L.A. before moving. Jerry still runs a header business in Wyoming of all places.


----------



## mshidner (Apr 11, 2009)

Clay, so have you installed your headers yet? Drop me a line and let me know how they went on easy or hard? I am a little worried about getting the old header bolts out. They have been in the engine for many miles. Unsure what type of product to use to loosen up the bolts, any ideas? thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have Doug's on my '67. I have a 455 motor in it and they went in pretty easy.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

mshidner said:


> Clay, so have you installed your headers yet? Drop me a line and let me know how they went on easy or hard? I am a little worried about getting the old header bolts out. They have been in the engine for many miles. Unsure what type of product to use to loosen up the bolts, any ideas? thanks


 M, spray with penetrating oil a couple times let it work in (a week) run thecar a couple times to help it penetrate.....THEN, when you go to remove the bolts, go slow....if they don't turn, apply heat ABOVE the header flange and try again....Eric:cheers


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Clay I am getting ready to install some THY-341-C headers soon. How did your install/fit go?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> Clay I am getting ready to install some THY-341-C headers soon. How did your install/fit go?



You may have not see it, but this posting is from 2011 - almost 7 years ago.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

No I did not. I guess I was excited to see someone using the 3 tube headers and was curious about the install. Thanks Might have been waiting for a while for a reply.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RMTZ67 said:


> No I did not. I guess I was excited to see someone using the 3 tube headers and was curious about the install. Thanks Might have been waiting for a while for a reply.


The 3-tube headers are supposed to be easier to install verses 4-tube. They are said to be better than stock cast iron manifolds, but not as good as 4-tube headers. Headers seem to need some kind of adjustment to get them to fit well and I believe the 4-tube require you to lift the engine up on one side to install them. Never had headers on any of mine, just stock manifolds with big pipes and free flowing mufflers. 

Often, it is suggested to go with the Ram Air 2.5" outlet aftermarket cast iron manifolds as they fit easiest, flow about as good as headers, a bit quieter, don't get the oil filter change woes you do with headers, won't rust away, and you don't have any sealing problems or blow out gaskets. Not inexpensive and you have to buy matching flanges which brings up the cost, but less than a top quality 4-tube header/ceramic coating.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

So I was looking into ram air manifolds when i came across a pair of doug thorley 3 tube headers on craigslist. and read those were equivalent to the ram air manifolds.They were asking $100 and had been listed for a month so i offered $50 and ended up buying them. I wanted to know about any fitament issues if any. if they were to much trouble such as oil change or starter issues i would put them aside and 
possibly look into the ram air manifolds again. A local shop will ceramic coat them for $200. The guy gave me the collectors and a new set of fel pro gaskets. hard price to beat. newly ceramic coated doug thorley headers for $250. Looks like ill have to find out for myself. I will probably set them in place and see what woes they bring me before deciding to coat them. Thanks for chiming in.


----------

